
So You Want to Work at SpaceX? - badllama
http://stemmatch.net/blog/2015/december/23/so-you-want-to-work-at-spacex/
======
theseok
Great section about Musk. Good post op.

------
imamachine
Yes. Yes I do want to work for SpaceX.

------
Oxydepth
Well written article. Good stuff.

